# Gizmodo Article: The iPad: Amazon's Secret Weapon



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Just more interesting comparative perspectives. The focus is more on the versatility given how many devices can use the Kindle App.

http://gizmodo.com/5510620/the-ipad-amazons-secret-weapon?skyline=true&s=i


----------



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah I saw that article also. I felt like silently elbowing the author of that article. He was right on the money and I don't want Apple to get wind of that.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Sucker4Romance said:


> Yeah I saw that article also. I felt like silently elbowing the author of that article. He was right on the money and I don't want Apple to get wind of that.


Right... like don't give away our secret!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a feeling that the article is wrong about the Kindle loosing out to all the newer devices, though. I'll bet Bezos still has a few tricks up his sleeve for more innovations.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've thought on these terms also, but one thing that bothers me is that many people who try reading eBooks on an iPad without having tried an eInk device will conclude that eReaders are too heavy, and the idea isn't a good one.  I hope that some of them catch on to the idea that eInk devices are MUCH lighter and more pleasant to read on than the iPad.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> I have a feeling that the article is wrong about the Kindle loosing out to all the newer devices, though. I'll bet Bezos still has a few tricks up his sleeve for more innovations.


I totally agree with you on this - and I'm thinking that competition is great for all of us who use these devices ..


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I enjoyed the article.Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Some good points, especially the one about epub compatibility (something Amazon has GOT to be working on!). But I disagree that Amazon will be abandoning the Kindle hardware division anytime soon. If anything, the lack of a K3 announcement in the face of the ipad launch tells me that the K2 is selling WELL, and amazon feels no pressure to launch a new model to stimulate sales. They know that the second they announce a new model, sales of the current one will plummet (especially since the only way to get a kindle is through Amazon, thus any K3 announcement would be shown to the buyer). Fine if sales are winding down, bad if they are strong or even increasing. 

I suppose it is possible they saw the ipad and scrapped a K3 launch to redesign, but I think they have a grasp on what a dedicated e-reader NEEDS to be and are simply working towards that ideal. The ipad is over-priced and inadequate in many ways compared to the Kindle reading experience, amazon must know this and isn't letting media hype shake them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

i really like this article ..thanks for sharing


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice article Thanks for posting it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll be a bit surprised if the Kindle EVER has ePub compatibility. Why? Amazon is a bookstore (at least the part we're concerned with here). So, why would they include the ability to read FREE library books? It's more in their interest to be selling books.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Same reason why DTB libraries don't really threaten Amazons book sales. How many folks REALLY use libraries? Sure, we all like the OPTION to do so, and it sounds good as a bullet point on a presentation, but I bet few would avail themselves. Amazon needs to do more to seperate the kindle hardware (which should be able to read any e-book, IMHO) and the kindle e-book market (which should be able to be read on any e-reader, IMHO) in the minds of consumers. Folks MUST be made to realize that "kindle" is both a device and a service, and amazon should be profiting from both.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I thought this was hilarious and pretty much how I feel--minus the reading on the iPad since I don't own one yet.


> I have already relished quite a few hours of reading on the iPad. The LCD isn't a bother, not for someone like me who stares at an LCD all day every day anyway. Maybe I'll change my mind in a month or a year or in 50 years when I'm declared legally blind from staring at too many liquid crystals, but at the moment, I'm fine with it.


I'm not really familiar with e-pub, but doesn't a lot depend on the library you have access to? I think I read that the library only has so many e-copies of a book, so if they're all checked out, you have to go on a waiting list. And also not all libraries are going to have a good e-book selection. So I can't imagine having e-pub capabilities would hurt Amazon much. But maybe I'm missing something?


----------

